# Best Substrate For Bearded Dragons?



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

What is the reccomended substrate for beardies?

I would normally just go with newspaper but I'm unsure for two reasons 1) I know next to nout about Lizards. 2) It's for my daughter and she will prefer something more asthetically pleasing.

Any help will be grately appreciated : victory:


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

*substrate ideas*

morning, 

I have a beardie and substrate is personal choice i suppose, i use shelf/drawer liner IKEA PROTECTOR DRAWER CUPBOARD LINER/MAT150 X 50cm on eBay (end time 08-Oct-10 07:45:37 BST) this is the exact one i use. Its easy to clean, and you can get 2 changes at least, although you can use one peice over and over as its wipe clean, you just cut it out to the sixe you want and keep the rest of the roll for next time. it is grey too so neutral and doesnt look as messy as newspaper of paper towels. Also if you feed your beardie in his/her viv then crickets tend to hid underneath paper towels and newspaper whereas they cant get underneath shelf liner as it lays flay to the bottom of the viv. 

Alternatives are slate or tiles- like normal kitchen/bathroom tiles. I tried this too but found that you cant get them to fit exactly and you often need newspaper or towels for the bits you cant fit the tiles in. 

Sand is a definate no go im sure you know but causes impaction- personally i understand some people have used it for years and been fine but id rather remove the risk of impaction all together. walnut shells are also a no go. 

Like i said i suppose its personal choice but i prefer the drawer liner as above. hope this helps


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

ReptiTurf (aka Bio Grass) is good. It's made from compressed grass pellets and so is safe if ingested, but also being a particle substrate it allows beardies to dig around so is a bit more natural.

Only problem is it disintegrates a bit if water gets spilt on it


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

I like lino. You can choose the colours/patterns you like, it's easy to clean and it last a looooon time ^^


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

I'd go with Lino, Laminate flooring, Slate or other hard surface whilst they are young. When older, I use play sand without any issues.


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

I use Playsand and had no problem with it but also used tiles for half of the viv which keeps their nails down to a suitable length.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Lino for babies, kiddies playsand for juveniles and adults


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks folks, I do like the sandy look but if I'm gonna go for a baby then I will start with the tiles.:2thumb:

What about butchers grass?:whistling2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

paulds said:


> Thanks folks, I do like the sandy look but if I'm gonna go for a baby then I will start with the tiles.:2thumb:
> 
> What about butchers grass?:whistling2:


If you mean like astro turf then yeah thats fine.. just make sure you keep the edges free from threads.

Liz


----------



## lizardboy5 (Aug 19, 2010)

i use this stuff called chipsi maize and as far as im aware u can get it from most pets shops as it is sutible for hamsters birds reptiles chincillas rabbits mice etc


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I use Lino for babies and Bran for adults :2thumb:


----------



## fiergiesreds71 (Apr 20, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I use Lino for babies and Bran for adults :2thumb:


Hi Gemstone,

You are very well respected on here and I like your advice. I have a 4 month old male BD and I tiled his viv with textured ceramic tiles. Please could you tell me what oats you use, where you get them from, how deep you have them and your cleaning schedule as i find that idea very very interesting. If you had a pic i would be grateful too.

Thanks so much.


----------

